# Galvanized nails



## phahn (Jun 1, 2015)

Looks like they didn't use galvanized nails.
What do you think, hoping you can notice from the photo.
they want the house spruced up come spring, planning on washing, sanding, and 2 coats of Sherwins woodscapes.













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crackshot (Dec 29, 2015)

well there is a big thing about it. doesnt matter if they used stainless steel nails. 
i walked out of the biggest company in NZ after a discussion about this. The rep said "oh no acrylic paint shouldn't rust nail heads, if it did we would have a huge problem on our hands". haha. cough* ok see you later.


the thing is this. if it gets hit with a hammer. its now going to rust. if you nail punched it in. its going to rust. if you didnt prime it with etch or at the very least oil based primer... its going to rust.. 

so many times i've seen this fail and create what i call "horse shoes". out the filler because they were told they were galv'd or SS nails. yet what. they got hit with a hammer? lol think about it...

trouble is. you have a major. because even if you sand it back and etch it. it could still travel under through everything else before you..
best bet to fix such a problem would be to punch in every nail and that way the filler will probably fall out. sand it back to expose the head. and etch it for sure. quickest would be a spray can . but perhaps u find it cheaper and get further with a tin.


----------



## PRC (Aug 28, 2014)

What type of wood?


----------



## MIZZOU (Nov 18, 2012)

Why stain?


----------



## NACE (May 16, 2008)

Galvanized nails will react with tannic acid inherent in cedar and redwood. It looks like rust or black stains surrounding the fasteners. Stainless steel is the proper fastener for cedar or redwood or those woods high in tannic acid. Acrylic paints, unless alkyd modified, will not cause saponification on galvanized fasteners, but can activate flash rusting. I think this may be the cause as it is hard to tell with my monitor.


----------



## phahn (Jun 1, 2015)

Mizzou?
Why stain.
It's cedar lap board siding that's previously been stained, not painted.
Stain fades over time. Paint peels. And with such a soft wood it will be much more difficult to sand it and create a smooth surface. And, once it's painted it can't be stained.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MIZZOU (Nov 18, 2012)

Gotcha. At a quick glance it looked like painted lap siding.


----------



## PremierPaintingMa (Nov 30, 2014)

Phahn, I would do a full coat of tinted oil primer then one coat of solid stain.


----------

